

Procedural Locomotion: Automating human walk cycles using machine learning - hhm
https://github.com/hmoraldo/ProceduralLocomotion

======
mistagiggles
(slightly) Related: [http://www.gdcvault.com/play/1020583/Animation-Bootcamp-
An-I...](http://www.gdcvault.com/play/1020583/Animation-Bootcamp-An-Indie-
Approach)

Really impressive animation generation using just a handful of keyframes and
clever use of interpolation.

------
blutack
GaitSym is an awesome piece of open source software that has been used to
model how dinosaurs walked, amongst other things.

[http://www.animalsimulation.org/](http://www.animalsimulation.org/)

------
zxc1234
Does not look like human walking...

